# Best bale bed



## CircleM98 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hey everybody, got a couple questions about bale beds. We've been looking around at some lately for feeding and moving hay in the summer and was wondering what you all would consider the best in value. Within in hour of me I can get Deweze, Cannonball, Hydrabed, Butler, Besler. You name it and it's around. I've seen all different brands being used and was just wondering what you would consider about the best. It'd be going on a 2013 F250. Thanks and have a good day!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Which type bed are you inquiring about an arm or spike/spear bed? I've owned 2 different brands spear beds Butler and J&M. I think the Butler was built heavier but my J&M has moved many/many rd bales plus carried many cattle panels


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

We are relatively new hay bed owners as we just got ours last fall. We were one of the last in our area to get one just because I felt it was hard to justify when we had plenty of tractors, front end loaders and hay unrollers to feed with. Now that we have it I wouldn't want to go without one.

We bought a hydra bed model to go on a 4 door short bed truck. Even with this smaller model it still easily carries two 4x5 or 5x5.5 ft bales.

The hydra beds are the most popular ones here by far. Probably see ten hydra beds for every two Butler/cannonball beds and every one deweze.


----------



## CircleM98 (Jan 2, 2017)

I was looking more at arm beds. There is a large deweze dealer not far away so many people around here have deweze, with hydrabeds being 2nd. A guy I work help out some has an old deweze and and new butler and swears by the butler


----------

